# Wife works im stay at home dad



## Danintheusa

I want everyone's opinion on this topic be brutally honest. I worked hard for 20 years and saved quite a bit of money I'd never been married before I got married and my wife and I settled down. I had worked hard over the years and saved all of my money.
I was fortunate enough to pay cash for the brand new house that we bought.
My job before getting married was buying houses fixing them and selling them but the economy was bad at the time and I just couldn't find anything.
My wife got a job at Walmart and started working.
I do have still quite a bit of money in the bank between what my wife was making and since our house was paid off I could stay home and take care of the new baby that just arrived.

I took my wife's paycheck every week I paid all of the bills and they're all the rest of it I put it in the bank and saved every single penny.
I don't drink I don't do any drugs I'm a stay-at-home dad 247 in the house.
My wife went to Europe from June July and August of every year I would allow her to go back to Europe and visit with her family.

Every year went like this 3 months out of the year her going back and spending the whole summer with her family and Europe. Now how many people do you know that get to do that take 3 months out of the year every single year and go to Europe on European vacation?
After several years went by she started growing resentful of the fact that I was taking her check paying all of our bills putting whatever was left over in savings and allowing her to go to Europe every year.(there are some stupid comments.yes l let her go.duh)

She felt that I should be paying for her to go to your about all the savings that I had and she should be able to spend her money on whatever she wanted.



I would like you to weigh-in on this topic ask me any questions that you want tell me was I being fair or was I being a jerk?


----------



## Tested_by_stress

Why is it her at Walmart and not you? It's not like she's a career woman wh'd be giving up a big paying job to stay at home.


----------



## Andy1001

I’m not sure if this is a genuine post but it’s early and I have nothing better to do. 

Look up “Controlling” in the dictionary, there’s probably a picture of you beside the word. 
You speak about “letting” your wife do certain things. She’s not your child she’s supposed to be your partner. 
Do you “let” her have access to her bank account when she’s in Europe?
And to answer your question yes, you are a jerk.


----------



## Beach123

You would “allow her” to go? What is she…your possession? 
Why can’t she spend some money she earns? Why does every penny have to be saved?
What does the family spend money on? Do you ever go on a family vacation? Does she get her hair or nails done? Is money spent going out for the evening together?


----------



## Danintheusa

Tested_by_stress said:


> Why is it her at Walmart and not you? It's not like she's a career woman wh'd be giving up a big paying job to stay at home.


1)I did not force her to work.she chose that job. I wanted to stay home and be Mr Mom.


----------



## Danintheusa

Andy1001 said:


> I’m not sure if this is a genuine post but it’s early and I have nothing better to do.
> 
> Look up “Controlling” in the dictionary, there’s probably a picture of you beside the word.
> You speak about “letting” your wife do certain things. She’s not your child she’s supposed to be your partner.
> Do you “let” her have access to her bank account when she’s in Europe?
> And to answer your question yes, you are a jerk.


Does your wife go to.Europe every year for 3 months?
Are u even married?


----------



## EleGirl

@Danintheusa 

Some more info would really help.

How long have you been married?

Does your wife have access to the bank accounts that her income is deposited into, the savings accounts, etc.?

Did your wife agree to you not working before you two married?


----------



## Danintheusa

EleGirl said:


> @Danintheusa
> 
> Some more info would really help.
> 
> How long have you been married?
> 
> Does your wife have access to the bank accounts that her income is deposited into, the savings accounts, etc.?
> 
> Did your wife agree to you not working before you two married?


Too long.lol.
Yes she has.
And yes I'm controlling.
If I didn't do that every single penny would be to spend on clothes and shoes and things of that nature.
We had no idea I would not be working rhe first few years when we got married.
I did finally get a fixer upper and made a huge return on it.
So what ur thinking is.
I personally would rather have control over my own money and not have my husband control me.
We tried separation.WHERE SHE CONTROLLED HER OWN LIFE.SHE LIVED IN A ****TY APT AND DROVE A **** CAR BUT HAD LOTS OF NICE CLOTHES. MIND YOU ON THE SAME MONIES SHE MADE WHILE WE WERE TOGETHER. I HAD A NEW TRUCK, ****TY CLOTHES AND A NICE APT.
after a while she how hard it was to be a single parent and we got back together for the sake of the family.
But no more trips to Europe for her.
Uh uh fuk that.
She had a new house paid for.

(WITH MY MONEY SHE DIDNT HAVE A PENNY WHEN WE MARRIED)
NEW CAR
MONEY TO SPEND
YES NAILS DONE HAIR DONE
ETCETERA 
when he parents visited from Europe who paid for their airline tickets??
Duh...
No more of that ****.
She hasnt been to Europe in years now and I will never pay for that again.
NEVER. CALL IT WHAT U LIKE.

She wanted freedom ok no problem
But your European vacation days are gone honey.
She spent more money on clothes trips and bringing her parents here then she made.


----------



## Diana7

How does she have 3 months off if she has a job? Does she take the child with her? Why cant you go as well?


----------



## jonty30

Danintheusa said:


> Too long.lol.
> Yes she has.
> And yes I'm controlling.
> If I didn't do that every single penny would be to spend on clothes and shoes and things of that nature.
> We had no idea I would not be working rhe first few years when we got married.
> I did finally get a fixer upper and made a huge return on it.
> So what ur thinking is.
> I personally would rather have control over my own money and not have my husband control me.
> We tried separation.WHERE SHE CONTROLLED HER OWN LIFE.SHE LIVED IN A **TY APT AND DROVE A ** CAR BUT HAD LOTS OF NICE CLOTHES. MIND YOU ON THE SAME MONIES SHE MADE WHILE WE WERE TOGETHER. I HAD A NEW TRUCK, ****TY CLOTHES AND A NICE APT.
> after a while she how hard it was to be a single parent and we got back together for the sake of the family.
> But no more trips to Europe for her.
> Uh uh fuk that.
> She had a new house paid for.
> 
> (WITH MY MONEY SHE DIDNT HAVE A PENNY WHEN WE MARRIED)
> NEW CAR
> MONEY TO SPEND
> YES NAILS DONE HAIR DONE
> ETCETERA
> when he parents visited from Europe who paid for their airline tickets??
> Duh...
> No more of that ****.
> She hasnt been to Europe in years now and I will never pay for that again.
> NEVER. CALL IT WHAT U LIKE.
> 
> She wanted freedom ok no problem
> But your European vacation days are gone honey.
> She spent more money on clothes trips and bringing her parents here then she made.


In most marriages, each person in the marriage gets an allowance of the same amount that the person spend with no questions asked. 
Then the rest is spent or invested in an agreed upon manner for the benefit of the marriage.

It works for most.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

I'm hearing a lot of animosity and resentment direct at your wife. Are you guys just staying together for the sake of the kids? How many and how old are they?


----------



## lifeistooshort

Don't be shocked when she leaves you for someone else.

Then you can find another woman you can "allow" to do things.

Good luck.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

jonty30 said:


> In most marriages, each person in the marriage gets an allowance of the same amount that the person spend with no questions asked.
> Then the rest is spent or invested in an agreed upon manner for the benefit of the marriage.
> 
> It works for most.


Is that really what most marriage do? It sounds like a good arrangement. I don't know everyone's situation, but all those family members and friends were I have that level of awareness don't do it that way and we don't do it that way. Everything is joint accounts. Both checks go into our joint account and all bills are paid from there. If we individually want something we just buy it. If it is on the expensive side we talk first. We talk about what percentages go into retirement, etc. Now I do manage our finances, but my wife has open and free access. I just let her know if our discretionary money is getting low and to hold off until payday.


----------



## Diana7

BigDaddyNY said:


> Is that really what most marriage do? It sounds like a good arrangement. I don't know everyone's situation, but all those family members and friends were I have that level of awareness don't do it that way and we don't do it that way. Everything is joint accounts. Both checks go into our joint account and all bills are paid from there. If we individually want something we just buy it. If it is on the expensive side we talk first. We talk about what percentages go into retirement, etc. Now I do manage our finances, but my wife has open and free access. I just let her know if our discretionary money is getting low and to hold off until payday.


Always had a joint account. Everything has always been ours no matter where it came from.


----------



## happyhusband0005

I think she needs o find a better job than at Walmart so she can support herself and the kids better out there on her own.


----------



## jonty30

BigDaddyNY said:


> Is that really what most marriage do? It sounds like a good arrangement. I don't know everyone's situation, but all those family members and friends were I have that level of awareness don't do it that way and we don't do it that way. Everything is joint accounts. Both checks go into our joint account and all bills are paid from there. If we individually want something we just buy it. If it is on the expensive side we talk first. We talk about what percentages go into retirement, etc. Now I do manage our finances, but my wife has open and free access. I just let her know if our discretionary money is getting low and to hold off until payday.


I think some form exists. People who have good will probably don't need such an arrangement as much.
I think most couples keep their personal standard of living within the marriage relatively close to each other for harmony. 
Not driving a Lamborghini while the wife drives a breaking down Ford.


----------



## ccpowerslave

How do you keep track of her when she is in Europe?

When you allow her to go where does she get her daily living expenses from? Does she have a daily allowance or something like that you put on a bank card?

She probably needs a work visa to work over there above board which is unfortunate because she could work at ASDA or something there and keep sending the money back. Three months is a long time, is she French? Maybe Carrefour then.


----------



## Benbutton

1. Judging by your posts it seems to me and others that you may have a control issue. I also wonder if abuse is going on. 
2. Does your wife take the child with her? I find it odd that she would leave a child behind for three months. 
3. There is something seriously wrong in a marriage when you "allow" your partner to do things.


----------



## Danintheusa

Benbutton said:


> 1. Judging by your posts it seems to me and others that you may have a control issue. I also wonder if abuse is going on.
> 2. Does your wife take the child with her? I find it odd that she would leave a child behind for three months.
> 3. There is something seriously wrong in a marriage when you "allow" your partner to do things.


Really are you married??
Does your wife go to the bar without your consent?


----------



## Blondilocks

If I were married to a spendthrift, I'd lock down the cash. Oh, wait, I did that.


----------



## Benbutton

Danintheusa said:


> Really are you married??
> Does your wife go to the bar without your consent?


Yes.
My wife doesn't need my consent, though she does not go to bars without me by choice. We have mutual respect for eachother and take care of our marriage. I can only control me and if there was a lack of respect on her part I would speak to her about it. If it continued then we would no longer be married. See how that works? Communication and control over one's self.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Danintheusa said:


> Really are you married??
> Does your wife go to the bar without your consent?


Consent? Really? Is she you child or wife?

It goes more like, I'm going for a drink after work with Mary. I'll let you know when I'm heading home.


----------



## Danintheusa

Read much?


----------



## Danintheusa

Benbutton said:


> Yes.
> My wife doesn't need my consent, though she does not go to bars without me by choice. We have mutual respect for eachother and take care of our marriage. I can only control me and if there was a lack of respect on her part I would speak to her about it. If it continued then we would no longer be married. See how that works? Communication and control over one's self.


Really? I would not know,i.do not drink.


----------



## Benbutton

Danintheusa said:


> Really? I would not know,i.do not drink.


What does that have to do with my post? I made no mention of drinking, you asked if my wife goes to bars without my consent.


----------



## LATERILUS79

I’m the oddball here where I don’t like the use of the word “controlling”. Controlling in my opinion ONLY means the use of physical force. You mentioned not “allowing” your wife to go out to a bar or something. Did you physically prevent her from doing that? If so, that is controlling. Everything else is blackmail and manipulation.

so yeah, you are into some serious manipulation.

what do you do all day?

what does your wife do at Walmart?

can you work at Walmart as well?

for someone that tracks your spouse’s movements and whatnot, it is odd to me that you are cool with her being away for 3 months. Why don’t you go with her?

you save a lot of money. Why not make more and save that too? That way you’ll have some left over to give to your kids when you are gone.


----------



## Evinrude58

So you and your wife don’t really like one another and she’s just married to you for the convenience. Why are you ok with that?
Also, why don’t you get back to flipping houses and let her stay home, then you can control her spending habits better?

Also, how does one live on a Walmart salary unless she’s a manager, and if so, how do you get 3 months iff?

Last of all, check the infidelity forum. It’s littered with stay at home dads who get cheated on and have sexless marriages.

If you want things to change for the better, start making changes. Doesn’t sound like either of you are happy.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Danintheusa said:


> Read much?


I bet it is a real treat living with you, lol.


----------



## pastasauce79

I was born and raised in a different country.

I go back and visit my parents about once a year for about 3-4 weeks. That's more than enough for me. There's no way I can stay there for 3 months! 

I understand the feelings of missing your culture, food, family love and relationships. I really need to go and visit them at least once a year. My husband knows how I feel and he respects and supports my trips.

I also know and appreciate his support. I really don't spend money on stupid stuff. My husband doesn't have to "control" me because he knows I won't waste money. 

I think it's a matter of common sense. If you are careless with money, it's obvious you need someone to tell you how to manage your money. If a spouse is careless with money I think the other spouse should stop it because the carelessness is going to hurt the whole family in the long run. Someone needs to be responsible. 

We have friends, who make double or more of what we make, who are so deep in debt, it's really amazing to me not to realize how stupid that is!!! They'll be working past 65 while we'll be sipping margaritas in Playa del Carmen. I really don't understand their thinking. 

I don't think I can be married to someone who is not financially responsible. 

Why are you still married to your wife? She knows what she wants (spend money on shoes and clothes.) You'll be better off single or with someone who has the same mindset you have.


----------



## sokillme

Danintheusa said:


> I want everyone's opinion on this topic be brutally honest. I worked hard for 20 years and saved quite a bit of money I'd never been married before I got married and my wife and I settled down. I had worked hard over the years and saved all of my money.
> I was fortunate enough to pay cash for the brand new house that we bought.
> My job before getting married was buying houses fixing them and selling them but the economy was bad at the time and I just couldn't find anything.
> My wife got a job at Walmart and started working.
> I do have still quite a bit of money in the bank between what my wife was making and since our house was paid off I could stay home and take care of the new baby that just arrived.
> 
> I took my wife's paycheck every week I paid all of the bills and they're all the rest of it I put it in the bank and saved every single penny.
> I don't drink I don't do any drugs I'm a stay-at-home dad 247 in the house.
> My wife went to Europe from June July and August of every year I would allow her to go back to Europe and visit with her family.
> 
> Every year went like this 3 months out of the year her going back and spending the whole summer with her family and Europe. Now how many people do you know that get to do that take 3 months out of the year every single year and go to Europe on European vacation?
> After several years went by she started growing resentful of the fact that I was taking her check paying all of our bills putting whatever was left over in savings and allowing her to go to Europe every year.(there are some stupid comments.yes l let her go.duh)
> 
> She felt that I should be paying for her to go to your about all the savings that I had and she should be able to spend her money on whatever she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to weigh-in on this topic ask me any questions that you want tell me was I being fair or was I being a jerk?


Dude this is as common as rain.

This is going to be a radical post and I am sure it will piss people off. Don't care. I have been reading these posts for year and everything I write her comes from repeated stories that are all the same. Posts that changed my thinking on all of this.

I think long term stay at home Dads almost always ends in disaster in my mind. Long term anyone in the marriage is always a mistake in my mind. The dynamics in today's day and age just creates too much pressure. It's particularly true with Dad's though because as far as I can tell even the most progressive women are not able to overcome the stigma of having a husband that doesn't work. Resentment is common.

Then there is the 3 months away. Another huge red flag. Married people should be together, not spending month apart.

If it were me I would be terrified. I think you are way too nice and accommodating.

I would tell her she can quit her job and take care of the kid or you can get daycare, then if I were you I would get a job that pays well. No more month long trips to Europe without you. And a couple weeks at the most. Create a budget you both pay into and mutually agreed upon spending from. Maybe allowances for each that you can use for yourselves.

Anyway I am sure that sound pretty extreme from your perspective and your wife might not like it, but she will respect it.

However, like I said I have read these stories for years, the only red flag you are missing is your wife being a nurse.

Stay at home Dad.
Spouse from a different country.
Going away for months at at time.

All are common in marriages who have big problems and eventually cheating, they are like stereotypes at this point.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Danintheusa said:


> I want everyone's opinion on this topic be brutally honest. I worked hard for 20 years and saved quite a bit of money I'd never been married before I got married and my wife and I settled down. I had worked hard over the years and saved all of my money.
> I was fortunate enough to pay cash for the brand new house that we bought.
> My job before getting married was buying houses fixing them and selling them but the economy was bad at the time and I just couldn't find anything.
> My wife got a job at Walmart and started working.
> I do have still quite a bit of money in the bank between what my wife was making and since our house was paid off I could stay home and take care of the new baby that just arrived.
> 
> I took my wife's paycheck every week I paid all of the bills and they're all the rest of it I put it in the bank and saved every single penny.
> I don't drink I don't do any drugs I'm a stay-at-home dad 247 in the house.
> My wife went to Europe from June July and August of every year I would allow her to go back to Europe and visit with her family.
> 
> Every year went like this 3 months out of the year her going back and spending the whole summer with her family and Europe. Now how many people do you know that get to do that take 3 months out of the year every single year and go to Europe on European vacation?
> After several years went by she started growing resentful of the fact that I was taking her check paying all of our bills putting whatever was left over in savings and allowing her to go to Europe every year.(there are some stupid comments.yes l let her go.duh)
> 
> She felt that I should be paying for her to go to your about all the savings that I had and she should be able to spend her money on whatever she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to weigh-in on this topic ask me any questions that you want tell me was I being fair or was I being a jerk?


I mean I don't know what job she has she can take off 3 months but I know all my teacher friends have the summer off and they work so hard the rest of the year that they deserve to do whatever they want to during that time. My close teacher friend always takes vacations and goes to the beach and goes to the river and all that. It's the only time she gets to benefit from all the work she does. 

Certainly if that's where your wife's family is she ought to be able to visit them some. She should have equal say in where the money goes as you do. I think you're being unreasonable thinking that you get to control the money. Understand any concerns you have that she might not be as frugal as you are about saving but she is the one working. You need to change your mind about that you have a right to be in control of how it's spent just because you're the one paying the bills and then have a calm discussion with her about saving and putting the kids through college and retirement and make sure you try to get as close to on the same page as possible.


----------



## Danintheusa

pastasauce79 said:


> I was born and raised in a different country.
> 
> I go back and visit my parents about once a year for about 3-4 weeks. That's more than enough for me. There's no way I can stay there for 3 months!
> 
> I understand the feelings of missing your culture, food, family love and relationships. I really need to go and visit them at least once a year. My husband knows how I feel and he respects and supports my trips.
> 
> I also know and appreciate his support. I really don't spend money on stupid stuff. My husband doesn't have to "control" me because he knows I won't waste money.
> 
> I think it's a matter of common sense. If you are careless with money, it's obvious you need someone to tell you how to manage your money. If a spouse is careless with money I think the other spouse should stop it because the carelessness is going to hurt the whole family in the long run. Someone needs to be responsible.
> 
> We have friends, who make double or more of what we make, who are so deep in debt, it's really amazing to me not to realize how stupid that is!!! They'll be working past 65 while we'll be sipping margaritas in Playa del Carmen. I really don't understand their thinking.
> 
> I don't think I can be married to someone who is not financially responsible.
> 
> Why are you still married to your wife? She knows what she wants (spend money on shoes and clothes.) You'll be better off single or with someone who has the same mindset you have.


Finally someone who makes sense.
Why am I married???
Good question.
I want to see the kids 24 7 .
Period.
Otherwise we would have divorced during our separation.
We are different in many aspects.
Same country same background religion etc.
Not on the same page as they say.
You hit the nail on the head.
Thank you.
Instead of attacking me for behavior like everyone here (and actually your reading what's being written)you hit at the heart of the matter. 
NOT COMPATIBLE.NOT LIKE MINDED.
Saving for child's education is more important then buying new shoes or clothes.
I don't buy fancy new shoes or clothes.
I buy walmart crappy tennis shoes for 15.00.
She buys 100 Nikes.
I have 6500 saved in college fund from.just quarters alone.

I've been married so long I have not spent any time developing friendships of my own.
Let alone find another woman

I've become bitter ,angry and cynical.
I used to love having sex.
Now I don't even want to touch her.
My mental state is very poor.

It's funny how no one here addressed the issue of going to Europe each year but only address my controlling behavior. 
Have you ever heard of a man who was so controlling that will let his wife run off to Europe for 3 months each and every year???


----------



## Talker67

yeah, unless you get a job, you really can not ding her for saying you are lazy and not helping her out!

why not buy a run down house nearby, and work on renovating it and flipping it. Here in the USA, houses like that are selling for top dollar after they are fixed up. THAT would be a job that you are well qualified to do. You could fix up a room for the kids to stay in at the renovation house during the day when you worked.

another idea, take the whole family overseas for a 3 month visit with the family this year.


----------



## Rob_1

Talker67 said:


> yeah, unless you get a job, you really can not ding her for saying you are lazy and not helping her out!


Did you read in his OP what he said? read below.



Danintheusa said:


> I do have still quite a bit of money in the bank between what my wife was making and since our house was paid off *I could stay home and take care of the new baby that just arrived.*


The dude has sufficient funds (I don't know if enough to retire already) to take care of the household/child care and finances, while the wife has a job at Walmart (how much can you earn at Walmart?) spending too much of the combined funds on material things and being subsidized by the OP to spend three months of the year at her home country with her family.

what about this:



Danintheusa said:


> She felt that I should be paying for her to go to your about all the savings that I had and she should be able to spend her money on whatever she wanted.


Isn't this your typical entitled woman who thinks that her money is hers and that his money is hers also? 

I think that a lot of people here are viewing OP as a controlling ****, but I see a man that is controlling finances while he is not working and whatever she makes to ensure that they don't eventually find themselves in the red, while ensuring that funds are being saved for the children's college fund. 

Like OP says, how controlling can you be when your wife gets to spend three months of the year away in the home country. How many of you let your wife spend three months vacations every year?


----------



## MJJEAN

Danintheusa said:


> I've become bitter ,angry and cynical.
> I used to love having sex.
> Now I don't even want to touch her.
> My mental state is very poor.


So, basically, you're bitter, angry, cynical, she busts her ass at a **** job to earn while you stay at home and control her and her money. Oh, and you're not having sex, either.
Personally, based on what you've written and the attitude just dripping through the screen, I hope she is either having the best sex of her life with a co-worker while planning her exit.


----------



## Evinrude58

MJJEAN said:


> So, basically, you're bitter, angry, cynical, she busts her ass at a **** job to earn while you stay at home and control her and her money. Oh, and you're not having sex, either.
> Personally, based on what you've written and the attitude just dripping through the screen, I hope she is either having the best sex of her life with a co-worker while planning her exit.


That’s rough. Really rough


----------



## Danintheusa

LATERILUS79 said:


> I’m the oddball here where I don’t like the use of the word “controlling”. Controlling in my opinion ONLY means the use of physical force. You mentioned not “allowing” your wife to go out to a bar or something. Did you physically prevent her from doing that? If so, that is controlling. Everything else is blackmail and manipulation.
> 
> so yeah, you are into some serious manipulation.
> 
> what do you do all day?
> 
> what does your wife do at Walmart?
> 
> can you work at Walmart as well?
> 
> for someone that tracks your spouse’s movements and whatnot, it is odd to me that you are cool with her being away for 3 months. Why don’t you go with her?
> 
> you save a lot of money. Why not make more and save that too? That way you’ll have some left over to give to your kids when you are gone.


Tracks her movements?
Some of these responses are out to lunch.

I never use physical force.
Furthermore your not reading all the responses.so ur not getting the full picture.
It doesn't seem like some of you are actually interested and understand what's going on, getting a full picture and making a comment it


Talker67 said:


> yeah, unless you get a job, you really can not ding her for saying you are lazy and not helping her out!
> 
> why not buy a run down house nearby, and work on renovating it and flipping it. Here in the USA, houses like that are selling for top dollar after they are fixed up. THAT would be a job that you are well qualified to do. You could fix up a room for the kids to stay in at the renovation house during the day when you worked.
> 
> another idea, take the whole family overseas for a 3 month visit with the family this year.


Duh
like some of you're just nosy and want detailed information.


Evinrude58 said:


> That’s rough. Really rough


I hope so.too.
Then he can come and help move her 12 boxes of shoes.


Rob_1 said:


> Did you read in his OP what he said? read below.
> 
> 
> 
> The dude has sufficient funds (I don't know if enough to retire already) to take care of the household/child care and finances, while the wife has a job at Walmart (how much can you earn at Walmart?) spending too much of the combined funds on material things and being subsidized by the OP to spend three months of the year at her home country with her family.
> 
> what about this:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this your typical entitled woman who thinks that her money is hers and that his money is hers also?
> 
> I think that a lot of people here are viewing OP as a controlling ****, but I see a man that is controlling finances while he is not working and whatever she makes to ensure that they don't eventually find themselves in the red, while ensuring that funds are being saved for the children's college fund.
> 
> Like OP says, how controlling can you be when your wife gets to spend three months of the year away in the home country. How many of you let your wife spend three months vacations every year?


Perfectly said.
Woman says ITS MY MONEY MUTHERFKER.
OH BUT YOUR MONEY IS MINE TOO.
EVEN THOUGH I SIGNED A PRENUP IF WE DIVORCE I GET TO KEEP ALL my MONEY BUT I GET HALF OF YOURS TOO.

That's women today they want equality alright, equal share of the whole pie


----------



## lifeistooshort

You obviously don't like women very much.

That's your prerogative of course but you really shouldn't be married.


----------



## Evinrude58

Metaphorically speaking…. Op


----------



## Danintheusa

Q+qq


Evinrude58 said:


> View attachment 82095
> View attachment 82095


We all are


----------



## ccpowerslave

Danintheusa said:


> I don't buy fancy new shoes or clothes.
> I buy walmart crappy tennis shoes for 15.00.


Sad.


----------



## Evinrude58

ccpowerslave said:


> Sad.


Indeed, calling my favorite Walmart brand crappy? Damn. That guy is just over the top.
If you go early in the morning you can get em on clearance for 7$. Just sayin.


----------



## pastasauce79

How much does she make at Walmart? Is she working full time? How can she take 3 months off work without losing her job? 

How much does she want to spend on stuff? Does she want to spend her whole paycheck on herself? 

I spend money on stuff but I know my limits. I'm not going to spend hundreds of dollars on shoes I can't afford. 

Why don't you open a joint account where both of you deposit money for bills. She pays her share and you pay yours. She can do with the rest whatever she wants.


----------



## Rob_1

lifeistooshort said:


> That's your prerogative of course but you really shouldn't be married.


You're quite right. The thing is, he shouldn't be married... to her. 

OP seems to be fed up with the wife. We only have his point of view; therefore, that's all we can get by, but if we read between the lines, and his outbursts, it could be interesting to hear the other side of the coin to get a more balanced opinion, and then, we might not, if we get two bulls butting heads.
.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Rob_1 said:


> You're quite right. The thing is, he shouldn't be married... to her.
> 
> OP seems to be fed up with the wife. We only have his point of view; therefore, that's all we can get by, but if we read between the lines, and his outbursts, it could be interesting to hear the other side of the coin to get a more balanced opinion, and then, we might not, if we get two bulls butting heads.
> .


For sure. If he can find a better match everyone would be happier.

Unfortunately OP is on vacation because he likes to name call.


----------



## Beach123

If you didn’t like her extended stay in Europe - why didn’t you simply talk with her and tell her two weeks is more reasonable?
It seems like you two don’t talk. Have you ever respected your wife?


----------



## jonty30

Evinrude58 said:


> Indeed, calling my favorite Walmart brand crappy? Damn. That guy is just over the top.
> If you go early in the morning you can get em on clearance for 7$. Just sayin.


She gets a discount for working at Walmart. 
This guy has a life to be jealous for.


----------

